# Reclaiming ideas?



## norman vandyke (Apr 22, 2015)

So, I've been going a little nuts driving down alleys and industrial areas looking for lumber with character and this is what I have. I'm already working on a book case and plan to move on to a dinner table next. Problem is, I am terrible at mortise and tenon joint but that is what I want. I have at my disposal wood chisels, a hand drill and a router. These are the only tools I would think could make the mortises happen. I can make the tenons on my table saw easy enough. Should I use pegs to secure the joints too or will glue do fine? Should I use different joints entirely? I've also attached a photo I found which I am trying to emulate. This is not my work but I very much like it. I'm also planning on making a bench to go with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't suppose you weld? Reason I ask is a friend of mine, who is primarily a metal guy, has been making metal legs and frames for "rustic industrial" furniture, then he just bolts on some weathered planks such as those, and sells them like hot cakes. The frames are nothing fancy, mostly angle iron. Rustic or vintage industrial is all the rage in interior home design, at least with the hipster set. He would be drooling over that wood. I give him any of that sort of stuff I come across and he is a happy camper and welds stuff for me when I need it. Just something for you to consider...


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 22, 2015)

I've never considered using that kind of metal. I have old rusted brackets and screws for shelving though. I need to find someone who knows how to "brown" steel. I love the look of old browned gun barrels.


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 24, 2015)

I think I'm just going to have to it the old fashioned way. Time to sharpen some chisels...


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2015)

You can build or buy a jig to use your router to cut mortises but I like to just get them marked out, use a hand drill to remove most of the center and then finish them up with a chisel. Otherwise, it's an excuse to buy mere tools :)


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 24, 2015)

I want every tool that exists. Lol! I was planning on the hand drill and chisel.


----------



## frankp (May 15, 2015)

Practice practice practice. It's the only way to actually get good at making tight, clean M&T joints. I know this because I have practiced a reasonable amount and still make crappy joints. I do see improvement every time though. I primarily use chisels because I'm just not skilled enough to use power tools and not totally screw it up.


----------

